# RIP jim clench..



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

105.3 FM The Fox :: Jim Clench RIP 1949-2010 - Uncle Rob's Blog :: Uncle Rob :: Blog Entry


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

THE DAVE MOSIER BLOG: Jim Clench, R.I.P.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

sad news.
heck of a resume - April Wine, BTO, Loverboy.. some iconic Canadian bands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, David.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Sad news indeed!!! He was a hell of a bassist, a powerful rock vocalist and well-deserved his part in Canadian rock history. He died way TOO young!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another great one gone. Sad news indeed.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

RIP Jim....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow. I've seen Jim play in several bands and enjoyed all of them.

I hope he's in a good place. RIP for sure.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, that seems unreal.
He was a nice guy too.
I met him at a guitar clinic years ago, and he patiently answered questions from some young guys with dreams that never came to be, but didn't know that then, and neither did he.

Certainly condolences go out to all his family & friends.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://fyimusic.ca/industry-news/talent/segarini-david-henman-remembers-jimmy-clenc


----------

